# Divinedetail:new mazda 6 lilac silver full detail



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

First writeup I've done for sometime, just don't seem to have the time to do much at the moment, plus the fact photobucket is annoying me at the moment J

Me and joe did this detail over Saturday and Sunday. The car is a mazda 6 2.5sl in lilac silver. The car has covered 3000 miles. Haven't seen many of these around and must admit I really like it, very lexus looking with rx8 look at the front. The car was booked in for a full detail.

Pictures of the car before we started...










































Zaino was a good choice and ready to go

























Rinsed off with filtered water










































Car was then rolled into the garage and inspected, no major marks, some minor swirling evident.

Paint depth reading were then taken with the highest reading 114 and the lowest was 83 which was pretty much across the entire roof, most readings were around the 90 mark.

















Started the claying using some fine poly clay

























We then tryed some bit hamber auto clay (very impressed with this stuff) and filtered water as lubricant.
This was the worst the contamination got, from the door.









This is how the car looked after the claying stage.

















































































































First up was the engine bay, nothing really major under here, just needed a good wipedown and dressing.
Wiped down with megs super degreaser and dressed with black wow, painted bits waxed with collinite.

























Befores

















































After's

























































Wheels were cleaned with bilberry, polished bliss wheel back brush (love these, such good value) various other brushes, tardis and then sealed with 2 coats of poorboys wheel sealant arches super degreased and sonus trim and motorkroted.


































Then moved onto the bodywork
As usual the mazda had soft paint but only had minor swirling so A sonus blue pad was used with final finish on the udm (fed up of the noise of the rotary at the momentJ)










Really hard to picture the swirls let alone see them these were the best pics I got

























Afters

















car was coming up absolutely amazing.
























































The glass had some extremely fine marking and scratches, so tried out some zaino clear view glass polish on a sonus white pad on the udm.
































































Then moved onto the lights, these had quite bad swirling evident (although none come up on camera) owner had told me not to worry as they are all being replaced under a recall. Still got the rotary out with ff and had a go and boy did they come up reflective.
No particular order




































































































After this the car was then dusted down, using the polished bliss duster.































Then wiped down with menzerna final inspection









Leaving this

































































Then 3 layers of zaino z2.
















Whilst the first layer cured all the chromes were polished with megs nxt gen and autosol.

























Then all the seals were brushed with the megs slide lock









After the 3 layers of zaino z2 were buffed off the car was dusted down again and I applied supernatural, haven't tried this combo before but it definitely added gloss and looked better for it. 
Then wiped down with z8









leaving the following result















































































Then called it a day
Onto day two I started on the sills
Wiped with lime prime lite then supernatural applied.


































































Then opened the garage door and was greeted by lots and lots of flake pop J












































Onto the exhausts these were done with autosol, megs,tardis and microfibre.
































































































































The interior was hovered, plastics apc'd
Turned the heated seats on and fed the leather with gliptone conditioner






















Also went abit mad inside, the car has lots of wooden finishing, as soon as I sat in the car and the interior lights came on I saw the swirls, out with the rotary and ff being really careful with the heat build up, also did the gear lever.









































































Then waxed with supernatural




















































All interior mirrors cleaned
















Whilst I worked the interior Joe did the boot and petrol cap
Befores












































All apc'd brushed and then waxed with collinite



















































Degreased and black wow'd the boot button
















Then given a final dust down,tyres dressed with pneu , rear bumper plastic dressed with hyper dressing, then pictured







































































































































Really pleased with the results looked great. Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoyed Ed


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great picture series, great detailing, car looks superb now :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice but only a few pics????  only playing!

great work mate! looks stunning....


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

wish mine was looking this clean, the mazda's do seem to have lots of flake in the paint

Good right up too:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Lovely job and great write up.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Impressive work with the interior plastics! That is true attention to detail


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

:thumb: Thanks guys


----------



## saltyhair81 (Apr 1, 2008)

Edited top post.

Pictures look great mate.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

How many pics?!!! 

Seriously though I like the colour a lot, good work :thumb:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow what a read!

Love the attention to detail and all the images.

Truely awesome detailing :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely work there, really nice flake ping in the afters - its a good colour on that car


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

lovely car, the Mrs wouldnt let me have one thought.

Nice work


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Loving the correction on the interior and mega flake in the afters.

booya.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Some lovely work there boys.

If I may make a small comment it's that many of the pictures taken inside are showing lots of noise and it's not showing the quality of your work in its' best light. It looks like your camera is bumping up the ISO to maintain a decent shutter speed and that's where the noise is creeping in. A tripod would allow you to use longer shutter speeds and the ISO could then be reduced to a level where the noise doesn't intrude.

Just my 2p, and not taking anything away from the work, or the write-up, both of which look great. :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great, very nice


----------



## vxr-blackshep (Dec 12, 2007)

top work:thumb:


----------

